# Jointer Fence



## CSPS (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi All. New to the site and need a bit of advice regading a newly aquired Multico cast iron jointer,when checking the machine over I have noticed that the fence is warped ,I can set it square to the tables but it bows along its length and it only protudes past the cutter head by about 4 inches,Q is it worth fitting an auxiliary fence that woud run the full length of the machine? Thanks for reading 

Chris


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

As long as there is no twist to the fence the bow should have no effect. To be safe, yes you can bolt up an auxilary fence hoping it doesn't eat up too much bed width in the process.


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

I wouldn't bother. All that matters is that it is square the bed.


----------

